# Newly found composer (to me) - Alfredo Casella



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Wonderful music from this composer who is new to me. 

Have listened to some of his orchestra works and cello sonatas. His triple concerto is a beautiful piece. 

Damn it, why didn't I know anything about this composer before?

By the way, I am a fan of triple concertos. But there seem not many pieces of triple concertos over there. Please let me know if there are any by less-known composers.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

lostid said:


> Wonderful music from this composer who is new to me.
> 
> Have listened to some of his orchestra works and cello sonatas. His triple concerto is a beautiful piece.
> 
> ...


There is a lot to like from Casella, and you have probably already found the fantastic _TheWellszCompany_ YouTube channel, to which many are deeply indebted for its array of 20th century repertoire in fine (sometimes obscure or out of print) recordings.

So much of Casella's is really good writing ~ so if that is not your prime source for exploring this composer, make a visit.

I just posted in recent listening his _Concerto per quartetto d'archi_ op.40b (a string orchestra version done by Erwin Stein just a few years after the solo quartet concerto was completed.) The writing is strong, clear, pithy, lyric, "mainly" neoclassical. Here is the link to the first of its four movements.




and I just noticed the Op. 40 - original version for string quartet solo, is now posted





I haven't checked his Missa Solemnis; a taste of the introduction will have me later listening in full.





I'm more than fond of his _Partita per pianoforte e piccola orchestra_, Op.42





His earlier _Suite in Do Maggiore_, Op.13 (1910) is also a very pleasant listen.

Samuel Barber is well known enough, but this work is not, a triple concerto for winds.
Samuel Barber ~ _Capricorn Concerto_, for flute, oboe, trumpet and orchestra





And there are these triple concerti:

Alexander Tcherepnin ~ Triple Concertino (1931)





Bohuslav Martinů ~ _Triple concerto_ for piano trio and string orchestra
another delightful work.





Gian Francesco Malipiero ~ concerto a tre
Another fine mid-20th century Italian composer. I haven't heard this piece, can not find a YouTube posting for it :-(

ADD: I overlooked two other mid-20th century Italian composers whose works I like and admire:
Vittorio Rieti:
Partita per flauto, oboe, quartetto di cordi e clavicembalo




Serenata per violino concertante e piccola orchestra




Concerto per clavicembalo e orchestra





... and Luigi Dallapiccolo is another (better known) 20th century Italian composer well worth looking into.
Luigi Dallapiccola - Piccolo concerto per Muriel Couvreux 
(his last work before turning to serial composition; all of his works are highly lyrical, pre and post serial periods




END ADD.

Composers are still writing for the usual triple concerto piano trio & orchestra combination:
Kevin Volans ~ Trio Concerto (2005)

Ellen Taaffe Zwilich ~ Triple concerto for violin, cello, piano and Orchestra (1995, premiered 1996)

Nico Muhly ~ Triple Concerto for violin, cello, piano and string orchestra (2010)

Of the above three, other works of theirs can be found on Youtube to give you an idea of each of their particular musical vocabularies


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

NewMusicXX is a good channel as well.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> NewMusicXX is a good channel as well.


and _John11inch_ as well


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone know how I can buy Lya de Barberiis's recordings of Casella piano music? They are on youtube but I listen enough that I'd like to do it legitimately. I am in the USA.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I also love Casella's triple concerto. I like the Violin Concerto as well. I haven't listened to his music in awhile, but I briefly listened to the beginning of the Missa Solemnis and the Concerto per quartetto d'archi. Thanks for the suggestion. I put those on my "to listen" list.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

PetrB said:


> and _John11inch_ as well


Atonality.net (on youtube, of course)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> NewMusicXX is a good channel as well.


Sometimes I love just checking out randomly whatever that guy posts. I've made some interesting discoveries that way, and he often provides the composer's notes on a given piece.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

@PetrB, great info and thanks a lot for the recommendations.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> Anyone know how I can buy Lya de Barberiis's recordings of Casella piano music? They are on youtube but I listen enough that I'd like to do it legitimately. I am in the USA.


It's on e-bay (in Italian). In the UK, they're also selling it (as MP3's?) on Google Play.


----------

